# Elk along Wasatch Front in Davis County



## Apgood (Sep 28, 2014)

Has anyone hunted elk in the canyons along the Wasatch Front in Davis County. Is it worth hiking up there?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Apgood said:


> Has anyone hunted elk in the canyons along the Wasatch Front in Davis County. Is it worth hiking up there?


If you are looking to fill a cow tag, you probably won't find much right now. If you are looking at the extended archery, it could be good with some heavy and early snow.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Apgood said:


> Has anyone hunted elk in the canyons along the Wasatch Front in Davis County. Is it worth hiking up there?


Break out the binoculars and hiking boots and do a bit of scouting for yourself. Most of us who spend our time, money, and energy scouting aren't going to simply tell some random person popping up on the forum about our spots.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

There are elk up there. They have definite patterns of movement from the Davis county side to the Morgan county side. Start your search around Farmington Peak/Francis Peak.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

I've lived an hunted these mountains my whole life and have never seen an elk up there except when I was a little boy. The F&G had transplanted elk to the Farmington Flats area. They actually fenced them in. I have heard of people occasionally seeing them. Typically the elk are on the backside in the Heartscrabble CWMU property. Occasionally they do cross over the top to the West side of the range but you really have to be lucky to be in the right place at the right time. IMO it's a goose chase.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> Break out the binoculars and hiking boots and do a bit of scouting for yourself. Most of us who spend our time, money, and energy scouting aren't going to simply tell some random person popping up on the forum about our spots.


Kind of a hard a## comment from a supposed disabled hunter looking for all the help he can get. The elk are there just start glassing High now and they will show up eventually. I saw some yesterday.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

op2:op2:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

stick&string89 said:


> Kind of a hard a## comment from a supposed disabled hunter looking for all the help he can get. The elk are there just start glassing High now and they will show up eventually. I saw some yesterday.


You should be more careful with your AsSumptions, I knew exactly where both of my elk were from my own work and observations and even packed part of it out, nobody showed me. And guess what, the people who did assist me a little now know exactly where a very healthy herd of elk thrive and can hunt there if they choose.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> You should be more careful with your AsSumptions, I knew exactly where both of my elk were from my own work and observations and even packed part of it out, nobody showed me. And guess what, the people who did assist me a little now know exactly where a very healthy herd of elk thrive and can hunt there if they choose.


You also made a plug in that thread asking if said help knew of 'easier' elk. Whilst I appreciate the fact that you did the leg work on your own and it paid off, this guy is no different in his question than you were in asking for help.

The guy isn't asking where the elk are just if they exist, help him out or don't, but no need to be a butt munch about it IHMO anyhow....


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Not many elk on the public side....they mostly hang out on the CWMU to the east where they are less pressured. However they are there from time to time


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

You've been given good advice thus far. There are elk, you just have to time it right and catch them outside of the different CWMU's.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

30-06 Hunter if memory serves me right you are the person who I provided specific information to about where to hunt the spikes on Tabby Mountain about 2 years ago. You really need to lighten up, I agree with previous posts dont be a butt munch.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

:x ****! This thread sucks. Yes there are elk on the front here. Bear canyon north from i-15 with a spotting scope and a little time and you will see elk. You might not want to go after them when you see where they are but you should see them none the less.
30-06, you of all people should be the one providing help and info. I watched your whole story unfold and all the bad ass dudes who stepped up to help you get those elk out. A number of comments have been made about you hunting 4 miles in being crippled. I don't know your story but it doesn't sound kegit to me. If you can hunt that far in and pack out 50-60# you are not crippled IMHO. There are people who have been denied your early disabled extension who cannot walk let a lone hike 4 miles. I need a doctor like yours. I could kill bulls from the road every day of the week.
To the op, if you need a place to start looking pm me and I will give you an area.;-)


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

300MAG said:


> 30-06 Hunter if memory serves me right you are the person who I provided specific information to about where to hunt the spikes on Tabby Mountain about 2 years ago. You really need to lighten up, I agree with previous posts dont be a butt munch.


It wasn't me but I will try to lighten up.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> :x ****! This thread sucks. *Yes there are elk on the front here*. Bear canyon north from i-15 with a spotting scope and a little time and you will see elk.* You might not want to go after them when you see where they are* but you should see them none the less.
> 30-06, you of all people should be the one providing help and info. I watched your whole story unfold and all the bad ass dudes who stepped up to help you get those elk out. A number of comments have been made about you hunting 4 miles in being crippled. I don't know your story but it doesn't sound kegit to me. If you can hunt that far in and pack out 50-60# you are not crippled IMHO. There are people who have been denied your early disabled extension who cannot walk let a lone hike 4 miles. I need a doctor like yours. I could kill bulls from the road every day of the week.
> To the op, if you need a place to start looking pm me and I will give you an area.;-)


*++1! Take fork and knife.*


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Baer canyon?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen em in every canyon from Session's to Weber, just gotta be in the right spot at the right time or have REALLY good glass and OPTIMAL conditions to spot em.

Did i mention its steeeep, thiiiick, and terrain not really suitable for a horse? 

Im not at all saying this to keep people from trying, just the truth after living in Centerville for awhile and seeing/experiencing few and far between elk while on some hellacious "hikes". They are sometimes there, but hardly worth the effort imo.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

300MAG said:


> 30-06 Hunter if memory serves me right you are the person who I provided specific information to about where to hunt the spikes on Tabby Mountain about 2 years ago. You really need to lighten up, I agree with previous posts dont be a butt munch.


What's a butt munch?



Hard to get the top of the page on this one.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> What's a butt munch?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get the top of the page on this one.


Did you check the recipe section?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Example of a buttmunch?*


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Butt munch*

... when "bing'ed", these two pop up for some reason?



















Whoop! top of page... BAM!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> Break out the binoculars and hiking boots and do a bit of scouting for yourself. Most of us who spend our time, money, and energy scouting aren't going to simply tell some random person popping up on the forum about our spots.


http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-bi...k-help-out-disabled-veteran-his-elk-hunt.html

Yeah, be more like this guy and ask if anybody knows where some elk are that would be easier to get to....butt munch


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll refrain from name calling, but Utah is certainly an interesting place!

Last year, when hunting Whitetail in Kansas, a friend and I paid a trespass fee to hunt a small parcel of private land. After scouting, we weren't overly confident about the quality of deer on the land. We stopped and spoke with some guys at a couple different stores who were very open with places to find some nice buck, where they'd been seeing them, etc. It was odd as hunters here get pissed sometimes if questions are asked. I think there's a lot of great people on this forum who lend knowledge to others and I think it's great. Nobody here expects the coordinates of anyone's honey holes, but little bits of help isn't a bad thing.

Good luck on your scouting elk on the front there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Disclaimer: I in no way was supporting the use of said terminology (buttmunch). i was merely gaining clairity of definition after Goob asked for it... 


Have a good time on the front chasing the ghosts. ;-)


----------

